# OLD Montgomery Ward



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

I just picked up an old MW, Squire 7-1/2. Model ZQS 89-1241.
B&S 71/2 HP engine, Model 19D.
I was hoping someone could tell me who made it, and about what the year is..

Thanks
avery


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Avery53,

Didn’t they originally start out being built by Simplicity? Here’s a link that lists free manuals…but I don’t see the ZQS XX-XXX model listed. They do have a link to inquire though. 

I’m curious too and hope you get better information than what I have. 


http://lawnandgarden.manualsonline..../montgomery_ward_lawn_mower_product_list.html


----------



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi, Thanks for the link.
The old guy I bought it from gave me the original manual, as well as the engine manual.
No place does it say who built it, ot the year it was built.
I do think it is a Simplicity, but I'm just trying to confirm that.
Thanks
avery


----------

